# Trainer Field Bag



## rspringer (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you guys use like a trainer bag to carry all the dogs items in? I need something to carry everything when we go train, hunt etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Bushmills Gundogs in Canada is actually looking into producing a British style game/training bag.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I use the Avery trainers bag. I keep it in my truck. It helps me keep all my stuff together (ecollars, blank pistol, whistles, etc).


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

for years I used this yellow plastic tool box, tossed in the back of my truck photo from rtf rat trap thread. I still have it.










but after last year when tropical storm irene blew threw while our field trial was going on and all my gear got soaked and ruined 'cause of rain splashing up off truck bed and into/under the lid. I now use a soft side tool box made for building trade folk. much more compact and lives behind driver seat of pick up truck.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mud River has a nice one available in either brown or camo - 



















Lots of storage and has a wide shoulder strap to help carry it from the truck to the field.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to use the mud river bag, then went to the final approach handlers bag for more pockets and divided space and used the mud river bag as a bumper bag. I then was using for my collars and receivers and everything a DU bag that I got for renewing. Now, I use a dry ammo box that has a tray so receivers, cables, binochs, and a couple manuals are in the bottom then the collars, transmitter, and walkie talkie fit on the top in the removable tray. It also has a snapped compartment on top of the lid where I keep training tabs, a multitool, and a couple other things. I LOVE this new set up because I know everything will stay dry and I have it all nice and organized. I still use the DU bag for leads, blanks for my BB, primers and my primer pistol case. You can pretty much find a bag or box with a couple compartments and you're set. I like the ammo box cuz like Ken said, you want your stuff (especially electronics) to stay dry.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Home Depot / Lowes tool bag


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks like rusty old mouse trap. Or one of those traps I dug up in my yard Mr. Bora. Now some people in remote parts use them rodent sniffing dog to dig out things. They put a fancy tri collar on them and trackem. I talked to the customer support people in Arizona about the technology. I have some very special friends in the tech department. I think I can look up a few of them to see where they are overhead. It is pretty easy to figure out when your husband steals your GPS units all the time. Now he is going off on some wild goose chase again in October. I can't have a normal schedule when the gov decides he needs to travel again. The key to keeping things dry is higher ground. Just ask the boys down on the coast of the Carolina's. I sat thru a few hurricanes. My husband fought a few fires a few years back.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Strange response.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Strange response.


ayup,
thats kinda "normal" for featherqwest.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Strange no Mr. Nutt I got my bag at Walmart. How much do you want to spend? 2000 dollars or 2 dollars. Ebay.... Power Seller Mr. Bora. Check out featherquest.com. Flatcoats in California. What do you think my background is in???  I can give you some more hints???


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Need to ask Huntemup.com. I buy stuff from him all day long. He is a the top of his game.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

featherqwest said:


> ....... What do you think my background is in????


at a glance, red bulls and oxy's


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> at a glance, red bulls and oxy's


Wow haha! Zing!


----------

